# Best Plastisol Transfers for Cotton Canvas Tote Bags?



## ebeesworld (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! I need to work on a large number of cotton canvas tote bags for a fundraiser. I typically use HTV on tote bags, but I want to make the process as easy as possible and use plastisol transfers. Does anyone have a recommendation for which transfer works best on cotton canvas tote bags? I only had a Howard Sportswear hot peel sample on hand, and it didnt turn out very well when I tested it out on a tote bag. I called F&M Expressions and asked about their 15 cent transfers on tote bags, and the customer service guy said they don't have any experience with tote bags so he doesn't know if they will work or not.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

F&M 15 cent transfers will work fine on cotton totes.

Howard's transfers should have worked fine too. What was the specific issue?


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Ive used their 15 and 20 cent transfers on cotton canvis totes. They work wonderful.


----------



## danihunt (May 28, 2020)

I just tried F&M 15 cent transfers on my cotton canvas totes and it did not work at all. I have it set for 325 for 7 seconds as instructed. After 7 seconds nothing adhered. Just flaking of the design. I pressed for another 7 and again and again and parts of it stuck bu not well. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

danihunt said:


> I just tried F&M 15 cent transfers on my cotton canvas totes and it did not work at all. I have it set for 325 for 7 seconds as instructed. After 7 seconds nothing adhered. Just flaking of the design. I pressed for another 7 and again and again and parts of it stuck bu not well. Any advice would be appreciated.



Are the transfers old?


What is your pressure setting?


----------



## danihunt (May 28, 2020)

splathead said:


> Are the transfers old?
> 
> 
> What is your pressure setting?


I just got the transfers today. I used the paper test to test the pressure. 

Should I put a pillow inside the bag? I know it says not to, but maybe because it is a bag I need to.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As long as you have a flat surface of the tote you're pressing without any raised straps in the way I would not use a pillow.


Try bumping up your pressure. On a manual press it should be relatively hard to close.


----------

